

Winding down the war on drugs - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/news/international/21572184-experiments-legalisation-are-showing-what-post-war-approach-drug-control-could-look

======
SlipperySlope
Excellent summary of the situation in Colorado. The A-64 task force members
are very well aware that framework they are drafting will become a model for
other US states - and perhaps for other countries as well.

A-64 clearly states that marijuana is to be regulated like alcohol. It is
wonderfully ironic that the task force consists mainly of bureaucrats, who as
individuals, probably voted against A-64, but as public servants, are
recommending very practical regulations.

Just one example ... Law enforcement task force members are wrestling with
whether to return personal cannabis to prisoners when they are released from
county jails. The precedent set by alcohol is to return it, but would that
make jailers into drug distributors according to US federal law? And would
that situation also hurt the federal grants received by Colorado law
enforcement?

It's those sort of difficult details that will be worked very soon by
Colorado.

I am so very proud to live there much of the year.

